# size 4 nappies...what age?



## amandad192

roughly what age did your LO's go into size 4 nappies?
Asda baby event starts on the 20th and I want to stock up on nappies. Liam is 12 weeks and at 11 weeks weighed 12lb 2oz. He's in size 3 atm but I don't want to buy more than what I'm going to need. How long do you think he will be in size 3 for?
Thanks in advance.
x


----------



## Boony

my son is in size 4 now and hes 21 months lol.

Check the highest weight on the size 3's and the lowest weight on the size 4's because they do tend to last alot longer as they get older my son has been in 4's for what seems like forever but i cant remember exactly when he went into them possibly when he turned 1? but i cant say for definate lol


----------



## ellie27

I got about 600 size 3 at the end of the last baby event. Anna is 12 lbs-still in size 2 but we only have about 1 weeks worth left so will be in size 3 soon. So, I have enough to get her to 6 mnths anyway!! 

Pampers baby dry size 3 say up to 20 lbs:flower:


----------



## v2007

My daughter is 1 and in 4+ But TBH thye are a bit on the large size so next pack i buy will be size 4. 

Check the weight sizes on the pacakaging. 

V xxx


----------



## Vicks

Joe has been in huggies size 4 nappies for about the last 8 weeks.


----------



## loopy loulou

My LO is in size 4 now at 4 and half months! She weighs nearly 17lb..

She had been in size 3's since about 10 weeks then 2 weeks ago started leaking again so put her in 4's and is fine now. The lowest weight for 4's is 7kg which she is..

I have a large unopened packet of size 3's pampers because I thought she'd be in them for ages... :dohh:

My advice would be to not buy toooo many because you never know when they'll grow out of them.. There will always be offers..
:flower:


----------



## kirmal12

what age is it best to stop using newborn pampers?. LO is 8 weeks and now in size 3 newborn, can i use other size 3 nappies? What is best?


----------



## loopy loulou

kirmal12 said:


> what age is it best to stop using newborn pampers?. LO is 8 weeks and now in size 3 newborn, can i use other size 3 nappies? What is best?

I stopped using newborn nappies quite quickly because they are in them longer and think the baby dry ones are more absorbant. At 8 weeks my LO was sleeping 8-9 hours a night so newborn nappies weren't enough. She was in baby dry by then.


----------



## ellie27

I only used newborn size 1 pampers then went onto huggies and babydry pampers - just check the weight ranges on them:flower:


----------



## kirmal12

loopy loulou said:


> kirmal12 said:
> 
> 
> what age is it best to stop using newborn pampers?. LO is 8 weeks and now in size 3 newborn, can i use other size 3 nappies? What is best?
> 
> I stopped using newborn nappies quite quickly because they are in them longer and think the baby dry ones are more absorbant. At 8 weeks my LO was sleeping 8-9 hours a night so newborn nappies weren't enough. She was in baby dry by then.Click to expand...

8-9 hours sleep, only something i can dream of!!. I think i will change nappies then, so i can at least drop the nappie changes, if i can't drop the feeds lol.

It fact it might help because it might not wake him quite so much if i don't have to change his bum!. Last weigh in he was 12lb7, so i don't think he will be to far off 13lb now, will size 3 baby dry fit do you think?


----------



## jennie_78

My LO is coming up 6 months and shes still in size 3.


----------



## jadesh101

what is the Asda event ?????
Keira is 7 months old and is in size 3 nappies, stock up anyway hun cos you will use them sooner or later won't you, I got a pack of size 4 here and when she has finished all the size 3s she has left I will give them ago see if they fit a little better.


----------



## jadesh101

I also found that Pampers, huggies and all the makes are good for weaning babies, but for newborn I found that they didn't hold the soft *coughs* poo and kept having to cut her out of her clothes and it would be everywhere, where are the little angel nappies held all her outgoings to put it nicely just fine and no proplems with leaking x


----------



## loopy loulou

kirmal12 said:


> loopy loulou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirmal12 said:
> 
> 
> what age is it best to stop using newborn pampers?. LO is 8 weeks and now in size 3 newborn, can i use other size 3 nappies? What is best?
> 
> I stopped using newborn nappies quite quickly because they are in them longer and think the baby dry ones are more absorbant. At 8 weeks my LO was sleeping 8-9 hours a night so newborn nappies weren't enough. She was in baby dry by then.Click to expand...
> 
> 8-9 hours sleep, only something i can dream of!!. I think i will change nappies then, so i can at least drop the nappie changes, if i can't drop the feeds lol.
> 
> It fact it might help because it might not wake him quite so much if i don't have to change his bum!. Last weigh in he was 12lb7, so i don't think he will be to far off 13lb now, will size 3 baby dry fit do you think?Click to expand...

I think you should try baby dry. Size 3 starts from 9lb so your LO is well within the range, and like you say, you may not have to change him so much. I didn't change my LO in the night when she fed, only if she pooed. I felt confident the nappy would be ok till morning. She didn't get sore either.

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## emilyjade

tbh i wouldnt do buy to many coz i did that n had to give mine away LO was in size 4 for about a month and they just didnt fit nice went to size 5 and their brill !


----------



## aimee-lou

Earl is just coming up to 6 months and is in 4+ in the day and 5 at night. 

I was told to use the bottom weight in the braket as your guide. Earl is around 21lb now. 4+ goes from 20lb, 5 from 24lb but he needs the extra padding at night lol :blush:


----------



## Jolinar

loopy loulou said:


> My LO is in size 4 now at 4 and half months! She weighs nearly 17lb..
> 
> She had been in size 3's since about 10 weeks then 2 weeks ago started leaking again so put her in 4's and is fine now. The lowest weight for 4's is 7kg which she is..
> 
> I have a large unopened packet of size 3's pampers because I thought she'd be in them for ages... :dohh:
> 
> My advice would be to not buy toooo many because you never know when they'll grow out of them.. There will always be offers..
> :flower:

Same here, we had a whole box of 3's we didn't use! Sometimes it's not just the baby weight that can be a factor we changed Nicholas over as he was doing bigger wee's and needed changing more often even though the 3's still fitted him as he's slim.


----------



## MoonMuffin

John is in 3's now, but will probably be in 4's by next month (he's very tall, already outgrown his 6 month footed stuff)


----------



## lorna84

We use Asdas little angels & Emilie is in size 4 :flower:


----------



## Nickij

Jack has been in size 4 pampers baby dry since about 5 months - we probably would have moved up earlier, but we had loads of size 3 to use as i thought he would be in them for longer. So we were squeezing him into size 3 when he was 19lbs but it was a bit tight. 

I can't see how size 4 go up to 40lbs though - they are bigger but they don't seem THAT big??


----------



## Babybug

You could follow his curve in his red book to see when roughly he will be in the weight range for size 4. The Asda baby events run every 3 months or so and they always have the nappies on offer so there is no need t o stock up too too much. x


----------



## Zeri

My daughter's been in size 4 for the last couple weeks and she's only 4 1/2 months. She weighs about 14 lbs. She was in size 3 by the end of her second month - so seems like she always needs a size bigger, otherwise the poo spills over the edges of the diaper. 

I just disregard the weight guidelines - they seem wayyy off to me.


----------



## mrsholmes

Scott went into size 4 at night at 7 months cos he was leaking in size 3 he's a heavy wetter x


----------



## wantmoresleep

I never take any notice of the weight either....my baba was 15lb a week ago and has been in 4's for about 3 or 4 weeks. I too wouldn't recommend on stocking up too much...they seem to outgrow them quickly and all of a sudden if anything buy the next size but then like someone said these events are every 3 months anyway
x


----------



## honey08

morgans in4+ already but hes 24lb ! x


----------



## OmarsMum

kirmal12 said:


> loopy loulou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirmal12 said:
> 
> 
> what age is it best to stop using newborn pampers?. LO is 8 weeks and now in size 3 newborn, can i use other size 3 nappies? What is best?
> 
> I stopped using newborn nappies quite quickly because they are in them longer and think the baby dry ones are more absorbant. At 8 weeks my LO was sleeping 8-9 hours a night so newborn nappies weren't enough. She was in baby dry by then.Click to expand...
> 
> 8-9 hours sleep, only something i can dream of!!. I think i will change nappies then, so i can at least drop the nappie changes, if i can't drop the feeds lol.
> 
> It fact it might help because it might not wake him quite so much if i don't have to change his bum!. Last weigh in he was 12lb7, so i don't think he will be to far off 13lb now, will size 3 baby dry fit do you think?Click to expand...

Omar was 13 lbs at wk 8. we were & stull using pampers active baby size 3. He used to sleep through for 8 hrs at this age, take a feed, then sleep for another 4 hrs. We didnt change everytime he wakes up for a feed as it stimulates him. He started to sleep through for 12 hrs when he was 12 wks old. Just recenty we started to have occassional leaks & I think we need to move to size 4 now. xx


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam was just on 7 months, I think, when he needed size 4 (Pampers). He only wears them overnight and though size 3 still fit (at about 19lb) they kept leaking.


----------



## mummy3

Anja-Josaphine is still in size 2 sometimes 3 shes 8months and 13lbs

Ruaridh is in size 4 hes 26 months and 25lbs:thumbup:


----------



## sarah0108

my LO is 21lb and been in size 4's for a good few months!

although i prefer size 4+ because they are better at nighttime x


----------



## flutterbywing

My washer has just broke so I had to get a pack of disposables, and accidentally picked up size 3 (had meant to get size 4) however they fit her well at 21 months, she's about 20lb I think, but has a teeny waist!


----------



## sweetlullaby

Matthew is in Size 3 pampers nappies he was 16lb 3oz on tuesday they just about contain a poo explosion. Running low on them so bought 2 packs of size 4 today to try them! though changing over to reusable :)


----------



## elainegee

i went onto size 4 pampers a few weeks ago. The size 3 were just a tad to snug on him. i prefer pampers to huggies, i bought a huge box of huggies when they were on special at asda and after a couple of nights went back to pampers. They were rigid and he was wetting through them. Pampers seem to cling to the bum more. However the huggies didnt go to waste my daughter gets them on going to bed as she is not yet toilet trained during the night so to speak.. She is a skinny wee thing (dont know where she gets that from) and fits into them nicely lol


----------

